# Front Wheel Bearing(Hub) Removal



## rangerfan (Jul 9, 2007)

Does anyone know what size bit you need to remove the front wheel bearing hub assembly on a 2006 Jetta 2.5L automatic?


----------



## gottahaverolex (Nov 1, 2008)

If you mean to get it off the axle it's 30mm.


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (gottahaverolex)*

Hey dude,
You are going to need a special tool to remove that bearing, and a special press to press it in...
You sure you know what you're dealing with?


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (2LiterWeapon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LiterWeapon* »_Hey dude,
You are going to need a special tool to remove that bearing, and a special press to press it in...
You sure you know what you're dealing with?

incorrect


----------



## Tim_1.8T (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (winTTer)*

Can you explain how he is incorrect? You need some sort of puller and press to remove and install the hub and bearing.


----------



## rangerfan (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Front Wheel Bearing(Hub) Removal (rangerfan)*

On a 2006 Jetta you DO NOT need a press to get the hub off. The entire hub is removable by 4 12mm 12point bolts. After those bolts are removed the entire hub(bearing and all) comes off. I got the bit at http://www.metalnerd.com


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Front Wheel Bearing(Hub) Removal (rangerfan)*

correct sir, vw got smart with the new platforms and did away with the oldschool wheel hub/bearing combo that needs to be pressed in. They now come with a wheel bearing assembly (hub assembly whichever youd like to call it) that bolts in, which other car manufacturers have been doing for yeaaaars. Not only does it make mounting much easier, less timeconsuming, and idiotproof, they also get to charge us more money. weeeeeeeeee


_Modified by winTTer at 7:31 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## Tim_1.8T (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Front Wheel Bearing(Hub) Removal (rangerfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerfan* »_On a 2006 Jetta you DO NOT need a press to get the hub off. The entire hub is removable by 4 12mm 12point bolts. After those bolts are removed the entire hub(bearing and all) comes off. I got the bit at http://www.metalnerd.com









ohh geez, forgot which forum I was in didn't even bother to look at what car he was doing the job on


----------



## Artie812 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey all. 
Just signed up here as I'm franticly working on my 2006 Jetta 2.5 "under the gun". Doing brakes all around or at least I was, until I came to remove the rear caliper carrier. So I've been all over the internet looking for answers and this forum seems to have the best. The Metalnerd link was exactlly what I'm looking for. That and how do you remove the axle from the hub? Once I got that huge bolt off. 
Oh, wait.
I'm frazeled. 
I did the brakes with out taking off the rear rotors (i know, I know. They wen't too bad, still had plenty of pad) Took it for a test drive only too find out I need a new passenger side front wheel bearing! Which brings me back to my question about the axle. 
Does it just push inward and out of the hub? Mine ain't movin'. Does it just need persuation or do I need to buy some other crazy tool to separate the axle from the hub?
Thanks.
Again-I'm under a time constrant...any help would be terrific.:banghead:


----------



## Artie812 (Jun 19, 2011)

rangerfan said:


> On a 2006 Jetta you DO NOT need a press to get the hub off. The entire hub is removable by 4 12mm 12point bolts. After those bolts are removed the entire hub(bearing and all) comes off. I got the bit at http://www.metalnerd.com


WAIT!

12mm 12 point bolts?

I saw 14mm and 18mm called out for the front suspension, rear caliper carrier and rear wheel bearing, respectively, on that Metalnerd web site.

12mm? 

I need to order tools asap.


----------



## Artie812 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, Artie.
!2mm Triple Square bolts for the front wheel bearing.
You can get them from metalnerd.com.
Charles is a real nice guy. He shipped the tools I need very quickly and I had them befor the parts arrived from partsgeek.com.


----------



## Joenobodyyet (Mar 30, 2019)

I have a 2007 Jetta 2.5 sedan. What size triple square XZN should I use to remove the 4 bolts? I tried the M10 and it was too small, and the M12 was too big. I can't seem to find an M11 anywhere.


----------

